# raised temp treatment for Ich



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok I have a question here....at what temp do fish start to cook? lol, I don't mean to laugh but I've raised my temp in the tank to fight possibility of Ich infestation. I noticed one fish with the salty looking spots along his body and face, guess the move from the 90's to the 180G was a bit disturbing to them.
It's now sitting at 86-88 degrees as I hear some strains of Ich will survive up to 92 degrees and it's been this way since lastnight. The fish in question has cleared up but it is recommended the temp stay this way for at least 10 days.

Anything I should really be concerned about??


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

*note* There is plenty of surface aggitation with 3 eheim 2217's moving water around, 2 koralias, and 2 sponges on air stones...O2 will not be depleted.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

86-88 is fine for a number of days. Did you combine the temperature treatment with aquarium salt?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

no aquarium salt added yet. If the problem continues after the 10 days and temp is lowered I'll take that approach. 

The fish appear to have really livened up and are showing more color since the temp was brought up...they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Salt will help the fish breath easier in the hot water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I recommend adding some salt now. Salt will not harm your fish as long as you don't overdue it.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, now how much? I'm reading everywhere that 2-3 teaspoons per 5 gallons, sound right? That's going to be alot of teaspoons to treat 180 gallons.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That depends on what kind of fish you have in there. Scaless and pleco is 1* tablespoon *every 10G. With the other fish, it's 1 *tablespoon* per 5 G.
Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

xr8dride said:


> Thanks for the input guys, now how much? I'm reading everywhere that 2-3 teaspoons per 5 gallons, sound right? That's going to be alot of teaspoons to treat 180 gallons.


lol ya it's alot of salt. Like zebrapleco said, 1 tbls/5gal is good. Better to have less than too much in your tank.

Goto bulkbarn or grocery stores and load up on Kosher salt but make sure it DOES NOT contain yellow prussiate of soda. It's used as an anti-caking agent appearently. I don't bake so I have no idea what it is for except I have read about it and general concensus says to avoid at all costs.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> Thanks for the input guys, now how much? I'm reading everywhere that 2-3 teaspoons per 5 gallons, sound right? That's going to be alot of teaspoons to treat 180 gallons.


I only use API Aquarium Salt. Here is the info on this salt:

This all-natural salt is intended for use in freshwater aquariums to add natural electrolytes, improve gill function, and reduce fish stress.

Directions for Use:
Important Note: Freshwater Aquarium Salt does not evaporate nor is it filtered out. Use as directed and add more salt ONLY when making a water change. For example, if you remove five gallons with a water change, add only enough salt for five gallons.

- As a general tonic and stress reducer: Add one rounded tablespoonful for each 5 gallons of aquarium water. 
- As a tropical fish treatment or with a remedy: Add one rounded tablespoonful for each 5 gallons of aquarium water. Water temperature of 80°F during treatment is recommended. 
- To hatch Brine shrimp eggs: Add eight tablespoonfuls for each gallon of water. 
- For goldfish bowls: add 1/2 teaspoonful per gallon of water. 
- Aquarium Salt may be used as a short-term bath to treat external parasites (Tricodina, Ichthyobodo, or Epistylis): Dissolve 2-1/2 cups (370 g) for every 10 U.S. gallons (40 L) of aquarium water. Carefully place the infested fish in the container for 5 to 10 minutes, and then put the treated fish back into the aquarium. The bath may be repeated in 24 hours if necessary.

Formulation
Aquarium Salt contains no artificial additives, sugar, and unlike table salt, contains no artificial color.

It is made from evaporated sea water, which contains the following beneficial electrolytes needed by freshwater fish: calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, magnesium sulfate, potassium chloride, and sodium chloride.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

I use water softer salt and had no problems


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

tf_fish said:


> I use water softer salt and had no problems


No sure that's such a good idea. Here is the description of the Windsor System Saver product from the Rona Website:

http://www.rona.ca/shop/~softener-w...3_water-filters_kitchen_kitchen-bathroom_shop

Water softener salt. 99.7% pure salts. 20 kg. Compressed pellets from vacuum granulated salt incorporating a very low concentration from a combination of resin cleaning additives. Contain a minimum of 99.7% sodium chloride that are virtually 100% water soluble. Benefits: consistently softer, clearer and cleaner water. Also offered in a 40-kg bag.

Who knows what the long term effects of "resin cleaning additives" will have on your fish.
--
Paul


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys, not going to be adding salt unless the heat treatment fails...If i use any it will be marine salts, nothing else.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

xr8dride said:


> thanks for the comments guys, not going to be adding salt unless the heat treatment fails...If i use any it will be marine salts, nothing else.


errr why would you use marine salts for ich treatment? Marine salts contain other trace elements that you're adding unneccessarily to your freshwater tank...

Freshwater ich should be treated with your regular aquarium salt...


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

ooops, didn't realise I had put marine salts...brain fart i suppose...but aqaurium salt is what I meant.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I always use marine salt because its what I have on hand. lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> No sure that's such a good idea. Here is the description of the Windsor System Saver product from the Rona Website:
> 
> http://www.rona.ca/shop/~softener-w...3_water-filters_kitchen_kitchen-bathroom_shop
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, there is another Windsor salt "Windsor Select Plus" extra pure water conditioner salt. These salt are used in the Koi hobby and about 1% salt in the pond will reduce osmotic pressure for the Kois and 3% to treat an out break of protozoan parasites. I have a large pond over 10,000 gal and now imagine if I have to salt it to 1% which I needed about 40kg salt to make it 1% and if I need 3% that is 120kg...how much will it cost me if I use API salt? The 20kg bag cost me less than $4. What kind of salt you think some of the lfs use? and some even take the 20kg and split them up in a 1kg bag and sell them for $2 to $5 a bag. 
BTW, I have been using these Windsor salt for ages in all my tanks and pond without any issues. Buy these salt and save your money


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> Hey Paul, there is another Windsor salt "Windsor Select Plus" extra pure water conditioner salt. These salt are used in the Koi hobby and about 1% salt in the pond will reduce osmotic pressure for the Kois and 3% to treat an out break of protozoan parasites. I have a large pond over 10,000 gal and now imagine if I have to salt it to 1% which I needed about 40kg salt to make it 1% and if I need 3% that is 120kg...how much will it cost me if I use API salt? The 20kg bag cost me less than $4. What kind of salt you think some of the lfs use? and some even take the 20kg and split them up in a 1kg bag and sell them for $2 to $5 a bag.
> BTW, I have been using these Windsor salt for ages in all my tanks and pond without any issues. Buy these salt and save your money


This topic is like many debatable topics in the hobby. It all comes down to what you feel comfortable in using. For most hobbyists that only have one or a few tanks, I think it makes more sense to go with a name brand or pure salt. In your case, with thousands of gallons, it's more cost effective for you to go the other route. You are right, that some LFS do sell water softener salt. Personally, I only have a few tanks and would prefer not to take my chances since it's fairly cheap for the amount I need anyways. Not saying you are wrong in using your salt either.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok so.......I'm now noticing that the ich problem looks to be getting worse...is this generally the case as the ich goes thru it's life cycle? Should this eventually clear up??


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

xr8dride said:


> Ok so.......I'm now noticing that the ich problem looks to be getting worse...is this generally the case as the ich goes thru it's life cycle? Should this eventually clear up??


It doesn't always clear up without treatment. Your fish can get weaker and weaker until it dies. What fish has ich right now?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Here he is, he appears to be the only one at quick inspection.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

ooops no, one other as well...a larger albino cichlid. Damn I just left big al's too, guess it's time to become chemical dependant.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Read this on another site, any body have any objections? Might mention too, I adjusted the temp to be approx 86-88 degrees but with flourescents running it has risen to 89-90 degrees

"Good morning. In most cases temperatures of 84-85 will do the trick. Leave it there for a full two weeks. Do 2 gravel vacuums each week to remove the spores that fall off the fish and into the substrate. ICH can't reproduce in temperatures over 82 degrees so they die off during the 2 week period. Warmer waters require more oxygen so an air supply line is highly recommended. Ich may get worse before it gets better even after raising the temperatures. After the two weeks are up and the fish appear to be free of ICH you can lower the temperatures "slowly".
Best of luck! I hope your fish are going to be ok.
Ken


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally have never cured ICH with just raising the temp and adding salt. I raise the temperature to speed up the life cycle however I also use a product called QuIck Cure.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/m...s+Quick-Cure+Parasite+Treatment+(3+4oz.).html

I find it to be the most economical as well as effective treatment by far. Just one drop per gallon unless you have tetras or scaless fish such as Clown Loaches then you use 1 drop per 2 gallons. Do this every day in combination with gravel vacuuming for at least 2 days after the last white spot is visible.

I know Mike at Finatics carries it.
--
Paul


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I personally have never cured ICH with just raising the temp and adding salt. I raise the temperature to speed up the life cycle however I also use a product called QuIck Cure.
> 
> +1 IMO Quick Cure is one of the best when it comes to treating ich.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, on way to get me some quick cure...hope it comes with directions, lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> Thanks for the info guys, on way to get me some quick cure...hope it comes with directions, lol


The instructions are as I previously described however they claim it cures ICH in 2 days. Don't stop using the product until at least 2 days after you stop seeing any white spots.
--
Paul


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Paul


----------

